# Does anyone use a 4 inch Ruger GP100 for concealed carry?



## genesis

Does anyone have any actual experience using a 4 inch Ruger GP100 for concealed carry? If so, what gear do you use?

Thanks guys,

Don <><


----------



## Packard

I've tried. I have a Simply Rugged holster and it is comfortable and carries OK. But I conceal under a un-tucked shirt and the holster hangs too low and shows under the shirt. I would either have to wear a sports jacket or an inside the pants holster to conceal this gun. I thin an inside the pants holster is your best bet. 

On the other hand, I never shot this gun very well. The grip does not fit my hand well, and the reach feels too short too. I have medium sized hands and most guns fit me pretty well (even before the modular grips). If you've swapped out the grips let me know what is working for you.


----------



## genesis

Packard said:


> I've tried. I have a Simply Rugged holster and it is comfortable and carries OK. But I conceal under a un-tucked shirt and the holster hangs too low and shows under the shirt. I would either have to wear a sports jacket or an inside the pants holster to conceal this gun. I thin an inside the pants holster is your best bet. On the other hand, I never shot this gun very well. The grip does not fit my hand well, and the reach feels too short too. I have medium sized hands and most guns fit me pretty well (even before the modular grips). If you've swapped out the grips let me know what is working for you.


Hi Packard. My GP100 is from the 80's and has the old style grip with the wood insert. It fits me to a tee, and I shoot it very well.

Don <><


----------



## thndrchiken

I carry mine on occasion, either in a shoulder rig or OWB, I have a Badger Custom Stocks so it's a wee bit more comfy on the grip but still a heavy roscoe none the less. Might as well be carrying a boat anchor, may be lighter.


----------



## shaolin

I used a rig #2 holster from FIST Holsters that with a jacket works nicely. They make custom holster just call em and ask them what may work best for you.


----------



## TOF

I have a Galco Summer Comfort IWB holster that works as well as any. As you know the gun is not small so you will have to work out a cover garment that works. I purchased a set of the older style small grip from a 3 inch which improves concealability.


----------



## kerrycork

I sometimes carry my gp 100 but only in an old vertical shoulder holster. to carry it any other way causes problems, like pulling my pants down.


----------



## cjs1945

I carry my Sp101 2.25 in barrel and LCR sometimes, but the GP100 4 inch will only work for me in cold weather when i am wearing winter clothing. It works for some people, but GP100 only works well for open carry for me.


----------



## berettabone

I would think that it might be tough........I carry a speed six 2.75, but it's still heavy....put it my coat pocket during cold weather.


----------



## Robowo

I routinely conceal carry my 4" GP100. I wear an oversized black t-shirt under an untucked button up shirt and it conceals very well. I made my own OWB holster which rides higher, it only sticks below my belt by an inch. It is very comfortable to carry all day in this holster. Personally, I would rather carry a larger revolver that I shoot much better with and can get back on target quickly with heavy loads. It also has fiber optic sights on it which I really like a lot.


----------

